# Army Ranger killed in Iraq



## Ravage (Jun 11, 2008)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 11, 2008)—An Army Ranger assigned to 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Fort Lewis, Wash., died as a result of gunshot wounds received during combat operations June 9, 2008.

Spc. Thomas F. Duncan III, 21, of Rowlett, Texas died in Iraq.  In accordance with Army regulations, the events surrounding his death are currently under investigation.  However, initial indications are that Duncan’s wounds may have resulted from friendly fire.  

Duncan volunteered for military service and entered the Army in February 2006.  After completing One Station Unit Training, Basic Airborne Course and the 75th Ranger Regiment’s Ranger Indoctrination Program training at Fort Benning, Ga., he was assigned to 2nd Bn., in September 2006.  He served as an assistant machine gunner, M240B machine gunner and as a grenadier.

For further information, media should contact the 75th Ranger Regiment Public Affairs Office at 706-545-4260.

For Duncan's bio, click here...

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/June/080611-01.html


----------



## AWP (Jun 11, 2008)

Damn.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 11, 2008)

Rest in Peace Ranger..


----------



## FORAC (Jun 11, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 11, 2008)

Rest Well, Ranger


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 11, 2008)

RIP Spc. Duncan, Rest well and thank you for your service and your sacrifice.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 11, 2008)

RIP Ranger.
You did more for freedom in your short life then most people ever do.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 11, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 11, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## lancero (Jun 11, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 11, 2008)

RIP Spc. Duncan


----------



## 0699 (Jun 11, 2008)

RIP Ranger.

Thank you.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jun 11, 2008)

Rest in Peace Bro


----------



## tova (Jun 12, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 12, 2008)

RIP Spc. Duncan. My thoughts and prayers out to those with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home.

RLTW.


----------



## Robal2pl (Jun 14, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## rv808 (Jun 14, 2008)

RIP, and thank you for your service.


----------



## car (Jun 14, 2008)

RIP 

RLTW


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 14, 2008)

RIP Spc Duncan

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way

LL


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 14, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Doc P (Jun 14, 2008)

Rest in peace Ranger.
RLTW!

...and one for the Army Ranger in the sky!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 17, 2008)

> Spc. Thomas F. Duncan III, 21, of Rowlett, Texas, an Army Ranger assigned to 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Fort Lewis, Wash., died as a result of gunshot wounds received during combat operations June 9, 2008. (Army photo)


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 18, 2008)

Rest easy Ranger, your watch is over. 

RIP


----------



## MsKitty (Jun 18, 2008)

RIP, and prayers for his family.


----------



## infantryguy82 (Jun 18, 2008)

Peace be with you and your family!


----------



## bayonet14 (Jun 21, 2008)

RIP

Nothing but blue skies
ATW


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jun 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace Bro!

Godspeed, see you at the final RP.


----------

